# Uk Safari



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Found this REALLY good website that help's you to identify UK wildlife. 

Often see people asking what it is that they have seen so I thought id share. Hopefully it will come in handy to some of you or you'd just be interested to have a browse !!

Wildlife Photo Files - UK Safari


----------



## Mr Jingles (Sep 2, 2013)

Great site that Mr Jsk.
Just Reading about Hedgehogs and found the mating particularly amusing and true to life I thought.
I expect women would agree, and I quote:

As he approaches her, he makes lots of pig-like snorting noises, and then he shuffles round and round her, trying to gain her attention. This can sometimes go on for hours, as the female is usually more interested in foraging for food than mating. All the male can do is snort louder, and circle closer to her.

If he is persistent enough, the female may give in and allow the male to mate with her. Mating only lasts for a minute or two, but the female must completely flatten her back before the male can mount her, otherwise he could be seriously injured on her spines. After the two separate, the male plays no further part in bringing up the family.


----------

